# Kayak opinions?



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I've finally got the money to buy a real nice kayak and don't know what to go with. I get my heart set on the malibu xfactor with the inboard live well and lots of storage etc. anyone have the cuda 14, ocean trident 13/15 or any native kayaks like the manta ray they want to convince me why they are good. Also what seat and paddle do you guys prefer. Idk if its worth 200$ compared to a 100$ one. Thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't forget the Big Tuna for a livewell option. I just drove home with my Kilroy, so I can't give you a review yet, but it looks sweet. I hope to at least get it wet for a little while tomorrow.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Get the lightest boat you can. You'll understand later, .... after a few trips .--Tim


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

The malibu stealth series are super nice....very stable and they have a small livewell/ bait tank. I would look at those too. I am kicking myself for not buying one.....but I'm happy with my x13. The malibus are very well built and have super thick hulls which is good insurance for beating it off rocks and dragging it around....but they do run a little heavy. If you have someone to go with that you can bum a little help when needed, then i wouldn't worry about weight. We have been putting our yaks in at a bridge with a a steep bank with rocks at the bottom.....ones that I didn't want to drag over so my girlfriend helps me lift mine over them, and in return I help her with hers. It works out great.

My yak probably weighs 80 pounds fully loaded and I can carry it a good distance if needed without a cart, is say 50 yards pretty comfortably.....but I'm also 6' and 260lbs. Its a good workout and I need it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

All of the boats you have mentioned are great boats! Unfortunately, there is no one "perfect" boat for all situations........The sit-on-tops are probably the best "all around" design, but as Sean mentioned, because of their double-wall design can be pretty heavy so you really need to factor in how you will be transporting it as well as the type of water you will spend most of your time on.....the jacksons and natives have some of the best (if not the best) seating systems on the market......The best thing you can do is start hitting some of the shops....they all sponsor test drives with outings at local lakes/rivers this time of the year......Good Luck!

Mike


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If I could, I would get 2 kayaks. One would be a Coosa primarily for flowing water. The other would be a Cuda14 or a Pro Angler for lakes and reservoirs.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

To give you any real advice, we'd need to know a lot more:
- How big a guy are you?
- Where will you be fishing MOST of the time?
- What style of fishing do you do? Troll? Cast? Live bait? Wade?
- Lakes or rivers?

As far as seats, a few of the ones you mentioned come with the best seat you can get. The Malibu is definitely not one of them.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

Most of the boats you mention are probably sold at a kayak shop close to you...and most will allow you to demo them. I would highly recommend you try that if at all possible. A picture on the internet or even looking at it in person doesn't always translate once you are on the water. All the questions Bubba mentions will steer you to the right type of boat and narrow your choices....


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Native Manta Ray 12 here. Love it and it is light also (65lb) Good Luck . If you want open
storage areas look at the SLAYER ($1100) As for the paddle ,buy what you can afford .
Wish I would spent the bucks for a lighter one though.


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

Im in the same situation as you.looking to buy my first kayak and not sure which one.i dont know where your located but the backpackers shop in sheffield is having a demo day this sunday at lakeview park.cost is 25$ im going there to try out the 14 foot slayer.ive been considering the 14 cuda or 14 slayer.im 6 ft 1 260 lbs so I want to stick with the bigger boats for their weight capacity.i also plan to use mine in lake erie and resevoirs.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I was torn between a yak and a canoe. I recently got a 14 coleman scanoe and I love it just for the fact of how much space I have and I can stand up in it. Rowing the thing is like a brick! and without an anchor it's a windsock. But Two adults two small kids and a large cooler get around fine with a 30# trolling motor. I would of got a yak but i have kids so you know how that goes.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well sounds like ur looking way out of my price range for a yak..I have the future beach 126.. I've took it on both lakes and rivers and love it... paddles tho idk if its just me but aside from wait I didn't notice a difference between many of them..I use the seasense cabelas sells for like 27 they get me where I need to go and the fact they r two peice comes in handy when I in a river and just need to steer.. I break them in two and use one for steering in a slow flow

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm 6" 150ish and I'm 17 so carrying isn't an issue. I love to walleye and panfish on reservoirs and will be talking it on Erie. Also want to be able to troll 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Trust me carrying is always an issue. I consider myself a reasonably strong guy but 65-80# pounds can be deceiving when it is 12-14 foot long. If you are talking mostly parking lots, boat ramps, and docks then it is not a big problem. But walking 100 yards up a rough hill after a hours on the water is killer. Even just carrying it 20 yards and loading it up can be suck if your talking about spending a day trolling.


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

I know they can be heavy but that's not on my priorities. I can always get a cart for it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Look at the review I posted of the Kilroy. It definitely should factor in your decision.

Uhhh....you sound so like a 17-year-old the way you dismiss Rustyfish's advice. I think the dude posted a while back that he is like five inches taller and 100 pounds heavier than you. But, yeah, he doesn't know what he is talking about, and I don't see any grey in his beard either...


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Cant tell which is the best being that i just started the sport. But I do like my nucanoe mostly because its a single or tamdom. This is good if you have a kid that likes to go with you. Paddle and tracks well. The only draw back is the weight at 77 lbs just the boat. The pro to this is the haul is a dry storage space.


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

mbarrett1379 said:


> I'm 6" 150ish and I'm 17 so carrying isn't an issue. I love to walleye and panfish on reservoirs and will be talking it on Erie. Also want to be able to troll
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Im 25, and your exact size.

Carrying will be an issue. My kayak is 68lbs. empty. and 12 foot long.

If you get anything near that size you wont be carrying it far at your size frame.

any weight over 50 lbs, and spread out over 12 foot. isn't going to be much fun for guys our size. and I am in good shape and run constantly for long distances.

You beszt take Rustyfish's advice. He is a biggin, and he even has trouble carrying.

Best put the money back for that cart


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

150 ish........better go light as everyone else mentioned.

Heres one thing to consider. If you dismiss everyone's advice and go with a heavy yak you will limit yourself to specific locations. Even if you can carry it. However my little brother who is 5 foot 8 and close to your weight if not a couple pounds heavier and in great shape.....thanks to the army.... Carries a 60 pound yak. And even he's not happy to carry it solo. 

My buddy got a nucanoe and its well over 80 pounds and he is extremely limited to where he can put it in at. You might as well rule out creeks....steep banks are rough. I am a nice guy so I help him from time to time but I really don't enjoy it. It's a pain in the butt to help him....then my girlfriend...and then get my own yak up a fifty yard hill. I feel bad for him because creek fishing is the reason we got our kayaks and now he's kinda left out. But it was his choice. 

Everyone is just trying to save you time, money, and your back. I'd listen.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Its ok I understand your position and you should get what makes you happy. But notice the number of experienced yakers saying weight. A new kayak comes out what do we ask, how much does it weigh? It matters.

I completely understand the draw of the big boats. But I wish a small one would hold me. Like i said it all depends on what you are planing to do with it. Lakes with water front access and loading into a truck or trailer you can go as big as you want. But for creeks go small.

Some of us carry our yaks places some people wouldn't want to walk. There is always a hill, it never fails. Carts work the best places that you don't really need a cart, (roads lol) I have broke and rebuilt my cart 3 times.

The heavier the yak the more likely you are to drag it which will reduce the life of your yak. Creeks are made of pools, runs, ripples. Ripples don't yak well, more dragging. Downed trees and log jams, more carrying. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

You won't be 17 forever, lol.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I was his size when I was 17, and I'll go with youth every time. He knows he can get/make a cart if he needs one. 

I have the 'Cuda and it's an awkward yak to handle alone but I pick mine up by myself, carry it up the driveway (about 75') and load it onto the truck by myself. He can handle it if he's healthy. He can't be in any worse shape than I am. Unfortunately, Stuckey is right.

Look at the 'Cuda and check out the accessories, they have a bunch that you can get now. For Lake Erie fishing you should consider the rod stagers with rod tip covers and the tackle box storage positions that you get with the Jackson. I don't know if the Malibu has anything like those standard features.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

My Canoe goes on top of my Jetta. I'm 130#'s the canoe empty is 100#'s at 14 ft. I never want to move that damn thing! Although you're only lifting about half the weight when loading it up but after a full day of fishing I don't care how old you are it sucks when you don't have a trailer. And even trailers are a pain sometimes.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

RJohnson442 said:


> My Canoe goes on top of my Jetta. I'm 130#'s the canoe empty is 100#'s at 14 ft. I never want to move that damn thing! Although you're only lifting about half the weight when loading it up but after a full day of fishing I don't care how old you are it sucks when you don't have a trailer. And even trailers are a pain sometimes.


Amen brother I can lift my kayak above my head all day but after a few hours of fishing and paddling it feels like I'm putting a 300# tree trunk on top of my jetta

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow said:


> Get the lightest boat you can. You'll understand later, .... after a few trips .--Tim
> 
> View attachment 74916


I bought a native mariner 12.5 propel (100lbs). I love the boat but it is very heavy. Launching on a lake at the boat ramp is a breeze with a kayak cart but trying to drag it down a bank to hit a river or secret hole in the woods is a challenge.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

rustyfish said:


> Trust me carrying is always an issue. I consider myself a reasonably strong guy but 65-80# pounds can be deceiving when it is 12-14 foot long. If you are talking mostly parking lots, boat ramps, and docks then it is not a big problem. But walking 100 yards up a rough hill after a hours on the water is killer. Even just carrying it 20 yards and loading it up can be suck if your talking about spending a day trolling.


Soooooo true!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a ocean kayak trident 11 angler. It is the only yak I have ever been in so I cant comment on other makes. I will say that I am pretty happy with the ok11. I got a good deal on it with a rudder installed. I couldn't imagine not having it. My rig is really stable and has plenty of storage for fishing and multi day camp trips. The paddle is just a dicks sporting goods 230cm...which works fine and doesnt wear me out on long days. I really don't have much experience with kayaking, as this is my first everything rig. So far tho, im loving it for what it is designed to do. I would suggest that you test float as many as possible in your price range. Get a feel for whats out there.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I fish a Malibu Stealth 12 and LOVE it
I have plumbed live well in the center that came that way stock
Standing platform 
High weight limit(450lbs) which is awesome for epic multi day adventures
At 33inches wide shes one of the widest and more stable SOT kayaks available, unless you get a Hobie


To each there own, but there are a LOT of options out there so Id research like crazy!


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

My native mariner is the same with 450 weight capacity and 32 inches wide. It makes it a very stable comfortable kayak but it weighs a ton with all my gear...I gladly deal with it... its an awesome yak

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

bassyakker said:


> My native mariner is the same with 450 weight capacity and 32 inches wide. It makes it a very stable comfortable kayak but it weighs a ton with all my gear...I gladly deal with it... its an awesome yak
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Native Kayaks are bad ass. I like the open hull design with Native. I cant think of the name, but I saw Native now has a 12 foot yak made out of the same material that goes into ballistics armor so shes extra tough but really light. I think its empty weight was 35-40lbs. That's really light for a 12 foot yak and it would be virtually indestructible. I'd like to have one!


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

That is the native ultimate tegris 12. Very light and very strong. Native makes very nice kayaks. I can stand up in my mariner very easily and it has lots of room for gear. I have the propel drive for hands free fishing and it goes in reverse unlike the hobie. And its $1000 less

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

check out the Wilderness Systems ride 115 big boat no live well but you could put one in there. I'm 32 bro played nose tackle in college you don't want a boat bigger than 65 lbs.......


----------



## dasmopar (May 31, 2013)

Ocean kayak prowler trident 15, & a bass pro shops ascend fs 12t. Both boats get the job done but the 12' boat is much easier to turn and handle in the wind. The OK boat is like a aircraft carrier! For lake erie its a beast and as stable of a boat as you could wish for. Its stable without becoming a barge you wouldn't want to paddle for any distance. Weather cocking was a issue untill I put a rudder on it. The rudder is a must!


----------

